# DIY surf weights



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

i know on the old forum someone posted a how to for melting lead and making your own surf weights. i just scraped up about 3#'s of lead and would like to make a few spider weights. i remember reading in that post something about sand. i know about not mixing water and hot lead, use a fan to blow away the fumes, wear protective equipment, etc. but can't remember what to do with the sand. any help? thanks in advance!


----------



## Artie (May 23, 2004)

Skavatar said:


> i know on the old forum someone posted a how to for melting lead and making your own surf weights. i just scraped up about 3#'s of lead and would like to make a few spider weights. i remember reading in that post something about sand. i know about not mixing water and hot lead, use a fan to blow away the fumes, wear protective equipment, etc. but can't remember what to do with the sand. any help? thanks in advance!


e-mail me at [email protected] and I'll send the article to you.

Artie


----------



## alston4252 (Jun 3, 2004)

Scavatar,
Here is a post that I made before the site crashed. Hope this helps. If you have any questions, just shoot me an e-mail.



When I make surf weights, I fabricate my forms from Bondo (auto body repair). I have used them for spider weights up to 8-10 oz. The only limitation I have found is that the weights must be in a shape that allows for unrestricted removal from the form. This can be overcome with split molds (slightly more difficult).

First I find a suitable container that fits the shape and size of the mold. A small soup can works well. Be sure that this container is durable enough to withstand the heat and chemical properties of the Bondo. I would then use a piece of scrap lumber and modify it into the shape of the desired weights. Mix the Bondo well and insert the wood into it before it starts to set.* You will need to put a screw into the wood at the point in which the grab and line connection (twist jus as on store bought) wires will stick out from the weight. This will allow for easy removal of the insert.

*Vaseline can be used to coat the insert or to line the mold to ease removal (although I have not tried this and have had zero problems with my spider weights).

Remove the insert once the mold will retain its desired shape. This Bondo material is quite forgiving, and if you need to you can reinsert the wood if the material has not set quite enough to hold the shape. Allow the mold enough time for the Bondo to completely set before using.

Once you pour the lead, place the wires into the molten weight. Then simply allow it to harden and remove by pulling the twisted line connection wire. For spider weights, I think it is best to place just the connection wire in the lead and drill four holes through the weight (after hardening and cooling) which allows for the insertion of the two grab wires. Each wire is fed from the bottom through two of the holes (resulting in four wires) and then bent to prevent slipping.

Any sharp edges should be trimmed to prevent line abrasion.

These molds can then be used again and again. Remember to always work with lead in an outdoor environment. Weather conditions should be breezy and absolutely no precipitation.

Lead can be obtained from tire balancing places (free). This lead alloy is not quite as dense as (also harder than) the weights you buy at the store, but this makes very little difference to me especially considering the money saved. When melting this type of lead remove the clips that attach to the tire since they do not melt as easily and weigh less.

Though I have visited this board for quite some time, this is my first post and I apologize for the length. I am a fan of this board and the conservation-minded attitudes of many of its patrons. I am not attempting to be condescending, but I feel the length was necessary to allow detail for any viewer who has no experience in casting weights.

Good luck to all, especially those participate in the Rodeo.

Tag one for me,
alston4252


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Great right up, thanks. Would plaster work for the lead mold, or will the heat damage it?

I had an old cast net that was rotton - tossed the net a week or two ago, but saved the lead - about 6lbs or so - wanted to make some surf weights. Very timely.

Thanks, Jerry


----------

